# L3400 Hydraulics



## Shawnkubota (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry if this is already answered somewhere, new to forum. My 05 L3400 hydraulics started acting up. At he beginning of winter the hose that supplies the pump cracked and I had to replace that, I didnt think I did any damage the little bit I ran it leaking, I did get the pump hot though. Just recently using the loader it would act up every now and then, act like it wasnt getting fluid or there was air in the lines. Then I noticed a sound like the pump was working hard,when I wasnt using the hydraulics, and then I figured out that when I had the 3 point raised all the way up, the pump was still working, and if I put the lever down just a hair, lowered the 3 point down a hair, the pump working sound would go away, AND, I then had no issues using the loader.

When the 3 point lever is raised all the way up, and the 3 point with its attachment is raised all the way up, the pump should then stop working, it isnt, what is going on?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ShawnKubota.


----------



## teg (Jan 28, 2009)

Sound like you have to adjust the "Stop" at the top of the lift. The tractor thinks it still has room to go up when it doesn't. the tractor goes into bypass mode so that is why your FEL will not work.


----------

